# Utica Boiler Pilot light on but will not flame up!



## MGB150HID (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a Utica Boiler MGB150HID that the pilot light will come on and stay on but the unit will not flame up. The pilot light does not go out. It appears that everything is working corretly. I can hear water moving in the pipes and the flue opens and closing accordingly. Any one have any ideas? I have pictures of the unit, email me at [email protected] and I will send them to you. Thanks!! JARED


----------



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello Jared a book I found under trouble shooting Pilot lights, but burner does not ignite 

possible cause procedure

gas presssure too low call for service
combination control faulty call for service
transformer faulty test transformer, replace if necessary

Hope you already fixed your problem. If not, you are going have to trouble shoot within your comfort range. IE you probably have other gas appliances & if their performance continues fine, it would seem you have adequate gas pressure. 

Your transformer changes your voltage to 12 or 24 volts to power the ignition module. If you do any checking on this be sure to turn your power off.

My boiler has a new Honeywell UniversalModule $100 and two new sensors $5 a part I replaced standing pilot cartridge for MGB $12.

By the way, I think my problem is a faultly aquastat or aquastat grounding.

Hope any of this helps. I'm just a city living farm kid. Good luck. Cliff


----------



## princeykins (Dec 10, 2007)

*Exact Same Problem With Pilot On But No Burner!!!*

Hi,

I have a MGB150 with the EXACT same condition you describe. I think it is the transformer, becuase I tested for voltage at the gas valve with a call for heat, and i get millivolts only. I believe there should be at least 12 ro 24 volts there. I'm pretty sure 24V is correct. I stupidly replaced the gas valve, as I replaced an Aquastat a few years ago, and thought it would still be ok....I bet I'm wrong......I think Honeywell makes a lot of junk, at least that is what my experience has been. I've had problems with their SmartValve SV9500 series of gas valves in Perfection-Schwank furnaces as well. PLEASE let me know if you have figured out what the problem was with your boiler. Thanks.

John


----------

